# Need a Loving Home



## Aalenboi (Oct 7, 2014)

We have a regular old common pigeon that i found a little over 3 years ago and hand/mouth raised then found out I was allergic to her. So far i have been unable to part with her but i would really like to find her a nice home where she can be loved like we love her. She doesn't know she is a bird here she is one of the family. She chases the cats and tries to mate with the vacuum cleaner, she bathes in the kitchen sink and drinks out of a bowl in the bathroom. She thinks my wife is her egg mate and so much wants to be a mother but wants nothing to do with the outside other then going out on the deck once and awhile. She sleeps in her cat cage at night and if she isn't sitting on eggs she is driving the cats crazy chasing them around the house or looking for nesting material. I would like to find her a home where she can live like she done here and maybe have a yard she can be taken out in and learn to be a little more like a pigeon or maybe even find a mate of her own and have some real babies. Let me know if you are interested and only people who are serious about taking her in please!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I wish to know how you found out that you are allergic to her? Thank you.


----------



## Aalenboi (Oct 7, 2014)

I went to an Ear, Nose and Throat specialist and had a wide range allergy test done and it turned up that i was allergic to feathers, and i have noticed more problems with my allergies since i have had her.


----------



## BIRD605 (Nov 12, 2004)

*pigeon for adoption*

Hello, I would love to take the pigeon but I think you might be too far away.
I am in Long Island N.Y.


----------

